# WikiLeanks has done it again



## Rahim (Oct 23, 2010)

Iraq war logs: secret files show how US ignored torture



> A grim picture of the US and Britain's legacy in Iraq has been revealed in a massive leak of American military documents that detail torture, summary executions and war crimes.
> 
> Almost 400,000 secret US army field reports have been passed to the Guardian and a number of other international media organisations via the whistleblowing website WikiLeaks.
> 
> The electronic archive is believed to emanate from the same dissident US army intelligence analyst who earlier this year is alleged to have leaked a smaller tranche of 90,000 logs chronicling bloody encounters and civilian killings in the Afghan war.



The Irag war logs

Will we ever get these War Criminals dragged to The Hague?
Now USA and Israel are preparing and doing every possible propaganda to invade Iran.


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2010)

why would they get dragged to the International Court of Justice? UN is primarily funded by the US of A.

Secondly, they haven't done anything more than resolving water related issues etc., imho.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 24, 2010)

Meanwhile back in CSI, Miami 
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/439/2zzueo0453286.png


----------

